# Customs SUCKS!!!



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Pedal shipped from US, stuck in Canadian customs from September 2nd.
Called Canada Post, they are clueless and apparently all I can do is wait ... AARRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, agreed - they suck. Your tax dollars at work! I get the same feeling when I return to Ottawa airport and have to stand in a *MASSIVE* line waiting to go through passport control.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ordered mine in mid august...received them yesturday..just ****ing insane. Bunvh of paranoid freaks...it was stock in costums for almsot a month


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Fair enough but this is from the same place I ordered few times before and it got here within a week ... somebody's trying real hard to be the employee of the week over there.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Patience grasshopper :smile:


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Patience grasshopper :smile:


Patience is one thing ... GAS is a whole different story!!!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul said:


> and somehow a guitar pedal is supposed to be a priority.



So are you saying thats it's not?!?!? 


j/k:smile: I know how it can be annoying.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Rumble_b said:


> So are you saying thats it's not?!?!?


Only if it's not mine.

From the 2nd though, that's only a week. You have to give them a chance to try it out with a few different amps to see if they need to confiscate it... 

Customs is real luck of the draw though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a stuck parcel going the other way. Made some boat parts for a guy in the US. Shipped Aug 28 crossed the border on the 29..... tracking still says it's in customs.. of course the guy is ..p*s*ed.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I have a stuck parcel going the other way. Made some boat parts for a guy in the US. Shipped Aug 28 crossed the border on the 29..... tracking still says it's in customs.. of course the guy is ..p*s*ed.


Have you tried tracking from the USPS site too? When things hit the border, they (sometimes) seem to stop updating the tracking info on the origin side...
Anyway, I hope he understands that it's *his* fatherland security that's holding it up and not yours...

I've never understood how upset people get over this. You buy cross-border, any border, you have to expect the possibility of customs delays...it needs to be factored in. It seems, in the US at least, that so many people are so accustomed to free overnight shipping anywhere in the CONUS (How is that possible? Place is huge). Stuff usually takes a month or so from door to door for me...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't even get stuff from Canada in 8 days.

I ordered test equipment from the states and paid for regular post. The guy forgot the cables for it and sent it priority express a few hours later..... the test equipment got here TWO DAYS _before_ the express-sent cables 

Isn't post lovely?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Geek said:


> I don't even get stuff from Canada in 8 days.
> 
> I ordered test equipment from the states and paid for regular post. The guy forgot the cables for it and sent it priority express a few hours later..... the test equipment got here TWO DAYS _before_ the express-sent cables
> 
> Isn't post lovely?


Well, this is a big place. They privatised the PO in the UK some time in the 90s and all pretence at quality of service went out the window. It took 6 months to get credit card in the mail from my bank...it had to be mailed, no I couldn't go pick it up (might be a terrorist y'see), and kept getting '_lost_' in the mail. 3 months for a letter to London from York. Bear in mind that the overall length of the mainland British Isles is less then many of you are willing to drive to go see a movie and you'll see how poor that is.
So, yes I agree, 8 days ain't much for cross-border shipping.
I usually bank on a month or so, so it's a pleasant surprise if it gets here in less time...doubly so if no taxes due on arrival. YMMV


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I waited a month for something I ordered from Georgia which got stuck at the border and then paid $21.00 friggen duty. I always tell folks that I get stuff from on Ebay not to ship UPS because those ALWAYS get stuck at the border.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

3 weeks and still no sign of it clearing customs ... somebody over there is a guitar player and liked the pedal I guess.

I e-mailed the seller and hopefully he can start the inquiry with USPS to see why is it stuck or if it has been lost in the process (which is what I'm starting to think happened).

I called Canada Post and apparently there's nothing I can do from my end and there's no way of me contacting customs myself ... it's the black hole of cross border shipping.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got one stuck in customs as well, not at 3 weeks yet though. To be honest I think I talked to someone in Canada Post's customs office once, I can't remember how I found the number but I remember it wasn't easy.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Well ... I got the pedal today! It entered customs on September 2nd and cleared on October 15th. The item was properly declared and I really can't see anything "weird" on the label that would delay it as much. That's unless someone at customs plays a guitar and knows what a "Lovepedal ProValve" is and wanted to take it out for a test drive!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Maybe it was the name? Customs has been know to hold up shipments for Good for Her and Lovecraft.



Hmmm... And you would know that.. How??? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Anything that is good for her always ends up better for me!


You are indeed a smart man!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

iggs said:


> Patience is one thing ... GAS is a whole different story!!!


Wisdom talk !!! :bow:



(I gave you a green box for this :smile: )


----------

